# Kickass Torrents shut down by US government



## pastaconsumer (Jul 22, 2016)

Fuckin rip... It'll be back eventually...


----------



## matpower (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, after Megaupload died, we got alternatives, so I guess we'll be fine in the long run. Right now through it'll get a bit annoying to find a massive public tracker like that, although The Penguin Bar still works, it has been very unstable too.

Basically, we'll get an alternative soon and people will move to it, it's a hard blow, but it's not a big deal IMO.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

Goddamn what is happening


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 22, 2016)

Unfortunate. KAT was my go to site. Much better than that Bay Site (better safe than sorry, right?).
Hopefully it can return, if not, alternatives exist. I don't mind going back to that Bay Site. It just doesn't look as appealing as KAT.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 22, 2016)

This is why i like privates.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 22, 2016)

Another interesting read, also by TorrentFreak:
Can KickassTorrents Make a Comeback?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jul 22, 2016)

Crazy thing is I must have been using KAT a mere couple of hours before it was annihilated. Personally, I think there will always be another to rise and take it's place, there always is. In the meantime, that certain bay full of pirates has been a long running and reasonably reliable standby.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 22, 2016)

there will always be alternatives. piracy's always going to exist, and it will always find ways around.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 22, 2016)

nice try hollywood but people are still not buying your crap anymore
 face it you suck and you are irrelevant  , every thing you put out is so shit tier that it is literally on par with new ghostbusters , it's literally over for you
it doesn't matter how many "piracy" FAIR USE,file sharing sites you SHUT IT DOWN!
 it's not not going to make sucky pile of shit movies get any god damn better or get people to   pay your overpriced ticket prices
of course raising  ticket prices isn't helping you much either
http://variety.com/2016/film/news/movie-ticket-prices-1201816485/
you are going the way of the record industry and it is you own fault  , you lazy greedy *** bastards 
so go suck a BBC RIAA and MPAA

can't wait till you are out if business so we can get some one with some  talent imagination  and meaningful ideas to take your place
 everything you have put out int he last 10 years is metroid federation force tier ,yes EVERYTHING


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 22, 2016)

KAT was my go-to site, so this sucks. Granted, I haven't been torrenting as often as months ago, but it still sucks. There are alternatives, but it takes a while for one, or a returning KAT, to be as big as the biggest. Megaupload went down years ago, and it took a long time for Mega to soar to familiar heights. TPB seemed to never have reached its biggest heights from before, so it's either slow return or not a good one at all. At least from my observations.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2016)

KAT was my go-to as well, but there are many alternatives.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 22, 2016)

“Records provided by Apple showed that [email protected] conducted an iTunes transaction using IP Address 109.86.226.203 on or about July 31, 2015. The same IP Address was used on the same day to login into the KAT Facebook,” the complaint reads."

WOW just WOW
this is actually considered evidence?
1st of all why would a "pirate" need to purchase anything from itunes? it makes no sense in the context of their (EXTREMELY WEAK) case
second of all anyone could have stolen this persons itunes password (especially $up3r 133t h4x0r$ who run  torrenting sites)considering apples extremely poor security, and their track record
an IP address is NOT a person , weak evidence


----------



## weatMod (Jul 22, 2016)

torrents , still good for software
but for movies  you might as well just get a kodi box now 
why bother saving large files locally when you can just stream good enough quality instantly?
  as far as movies and tv go torrents were already dead in the water with  other methods such as kodi addons gaining such popularity now
the only thing that bother me is that it is not that easy to find dolby digital streams or 3d streams
but  with actions like this  it will improve as more users are driven to go underground
https://torrentfreak.com/kickasstorrents-enters-the-dark-web-adds-official-tor-address-160607/
and other to use  streaming methods instead for their content 
they are just digging their own hole deeper  faster


----------



## jan777 (Jul 22, 2016)

weatMod said:


> torrents , still good for software
> but for movies  you might as well just get a kodi box now
> why bother saving large files locally when you can just stream good enough quality instantly?
> as far as movies and tv go torrents were already dead in the water with  other methods such as kodi addons gaining such popularity now
> ...



Why are you so mad? LOL
----------
On topic, private trackers are definitely the better way to go when one wants to dabble with torrents.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 22, 2016)

weatMod said:


> torrents , still good for software
> but for movies  you might as well just get a kodi box now
> why bother saving large files locally when you can just stream good enough quality instantly?
> as far as movies and tv go torrents were already dead in the water with  other methods such as kodi addons gaining such popularity now
> ...


Some of us have ADSL and can't stream movies in "good enough" quality. I like my 720p


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 22, 2016)

I use private trackers for anything I download on a consistent basis, so its not a big loss for me. It'll probably be back soon at least. It was my go to when I happened to need a piece of software


----------



## weatMod (Jul 22, 2016)

jan777 said:


> Why are you so mad? LOL
> ----------
> On topic, private trackers are definitely the better way to go when one wants to dabble with torrents.


because the industry is so full of itself that it actually thinks anyone  wants to "pirate" their crap
what a joke they have their heads so far up their own asses they actually think their declining revenues are due to "piracy"
and not to the absolute shit tier garbage that they are churning out day after day year after year
their content quality has been on steady decline for decades now to put it mildly

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Abcdfv said:


> Some of us have ADSL and can't stream movies in "good enough" quality. I like my 720p


what pat of the country? why can't you get a decent cable connection?


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow I haven't had to use this in a long time but


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 22, 2016)

weatMod said:


> because the industry is so full of itself that it actually thinks anyone  wants to "pirate" their crap
> what a joke they have their heads so far up their own asses they actually think their declining revenues are due to "piracy"
> and not to the absolute shit tier garbage that they are churning out day after day year after year
> their content quality has been on steady decline for decades now to put it mildly
> ...


Middle of nowhere. Only cable internet has a 350GB cap.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 22, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Middle of nowhere. Only cable internet has a 350GB cap.


wow i didn't know we still had companies doing caps in this country (officially)i guess when you live in the middle of nowhere with no competition they can do what ever they want to you


----------



## ceelo (Jul 22, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Wow I haven't had to use this in a long time but




Use this: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

Its better.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 22, 2016)

Give it a week, there will be a replacement to fill the void.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 22, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Goddamn what is happening


This year's megaupload.

Piracy life will continue, more news at 11.


weatMod said:


> because the industry is so full of itself that it actually thinks anyone  wants to "pirate" their crap
> what a joke they have their heads so far up their own asses they actually think their declining revenues are due to "piracy"
> and not to the absolute shit tier garbage that they are churning out day after day year after year
> their content quality has been on steady decline for decades now to put it mildly
> ...


While you typed this, 71 terabytes of copyrighted content nobody wanted was downloaded.
Them sour grapes tasty yo.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 22, 2016)

Mirror is already up.
They have a Change.org petition and Whitehouse.gov petition.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

Pirate bay here i come


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 22, 2016)

ceelo said:


> Use this: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
> 
> Its better.


How is that better? lol

Not only do you need to go to an external site filled with adverts, but you need to click a dumb flash button.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 22, 2016)

I thought that ThePirateBay was the largest?


----------



## weatMod (Jul 22, 2016)

zoogie said:


> This year's megaupload.
> 
> Piracy life will continue, more news at 11.
> 
> ...


thats the thing half the time i DL shit  i find out i never wanted it int he 1st place
i never really use torrents anymore though, only for software


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jul 22, 2016)

rip


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 22, 2016)

Pierat Bae Always worked 4 mii


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

so that's why it won[t load....
PB doesn't work either keeps saying maintenance come back in 10 mins when you search?!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I thought that ThePirateBay was the largest?


that place sux now


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, noticed this yesterday. Pissed me off. One of my favorite sites. Even better than TPB.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 22, 2016)

Damn, that was my favorite torrenting site :/ Long live KAT


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 22, 2016)

Rest in peace KAT   It was my favorite site


----------



## DKB (Jul 22, 2016)

Back to TPB, I guess. ;/


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2016)

Just because they cut of one head, doesn't mean they killed the beast


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I thought that ThePirateBay was the largest?


Me too, but I never really liked TPB. I only went there when I couldn't find something on KAT or KAT was down.
I was actually using KAT at the moment of the takedown. One second it was up, then I searched for something and it was gone.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> Back to TPB, I guess. ;/


Sadly enough. Their search is absolute shit. _*Very *_case sensitive. It pisses me off if I'm being honest


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 22, 2016)

Kickass had hardly torrents that actually worked anyway. So good riddance.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Kickass had hardly torrents that actually worked anyway. So good riddance.


Almost every torrent I used worked just fine.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 22, 2016)

i didnt know torrents were still that popular, cool story


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 22, 2016)

Meh.
Piracy is too strong to be stopped by something like this


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 22, 2016)

This blows, considering that it was through torrents that I could watch the original, unfiltered, unabridged versions of the UK _Top Gear_. KickAss Torrents was where I was able to go for the final season, in 720p and 1080i releases.

Their games torrents tended to be crap for me, but I appreciated their TV show torrents at least.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

great a game i want is finally available now i can't get it. fuck you government!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiUBricker said:


> Kickass had hardly torrents that actually worked anyway. So good riddance.


than you have no clue how to use it every tor i ever used worked using Utorrent magnet links.


----------



## noctis90210 (Jul 22, 2016)

btjunkie once before is the largest torrent site, it was shutdown...
now the kickasstorrent! lots of great apps/movies/pron there, im thinking now whats the next big general torrent site that will arise?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 22, 2016)

Still use ThePirateBay


----------



## Reecey (Jul 22, 2016)

Does anyone actually still use public torrent sites anymore cause I dropped them about 12 years ago! Get with the times guys if you do before its too late and you cant join anywhere.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

PB has fuck all lately

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reecey said:


> Does anyone actually still use public torrent sites anymore cause I dropped them about 12 years ago!


when i can't find what i want on USN (like now) i'll use them as a backup


----------



## Reecey (Jul 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> PB has fuck all lately
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I don't use any public site I never have really. I only need  5 and I'm OK for anything and everything> TV B**, Films P**, Music W*****, Games B** or G*, General R**** that's all I need. Tbh most of the really great private sites are well and truly shut now and only Admin or Owners give invites out so yes its hard to grab an invite unless you want to get ripped off by a back door site!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

getting an invite to a private indexer is piss easy you just need to know the right people (i do ) you use all them sites i get all that stuff from 1 site


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 22, 2016)

I've never even heard of this site up until now.  I feel like I might've been missing out.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> getting an invite to a private indexer is piss easy you just need to know the right people (i do ) you use all them sites i get all that stuff from 1 site


Unless you know the Owner of the private torrent site, they are certainly not piss easy to get an invite thats why they are private to only let in who they know and buying an invite wont get you in, that will only get you globally banned for life! USN is that a newsgroup site or something? I get all my material from my sites that you wont even find or able to google anywhere on the net!


----------



## G3nji (Jul 22, 2016)

Im coming to a conclusion that piracy might never stop, and will never be extinguished, unless they make an complete overhaul of the whole internet database that is. On topic: it will probably come back, i remember when megaupload owner got arrested back then and now hes back at it again.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jul 22, 2016)

At least it wasnt megaupload, oh wait


----------



## Thunder Kai (Jul 22, 2016)

Costello said:


> View attachment 56858
> 
> Copyright holders rejoice! The largest torrent site on earth has been taken down by the US government a few days back. After posing as an advertiser they managed to trace the money back to a Ukrainian guy, Artem Vaulin. It's quite the story really, check out the full article here.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen now? Is this a hard blow to piracy or are most people just going to use another site? Will there always be another site to take the lead? Discuss.


I thought this was a rumour


----------



## XDel (Jul 22, 2016)

The headline should have been "America Ceases Jobs!"


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank god KAT was not my go to site....


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

This isn't gonna kill off piracy, nice try government and DMCA-loving sycophants 

As for torrents, I haven't downloaded one in a long time for a couple of reasons, one, I use Comcast (which is literally the only fast ISP in my area, all others are far slower, like, a lot slower), I get 50 mbps downloads, sure, but they have a cap of about 400 GB a month. That, and I don't trust torrents, given that they can contain malware, viruses, like, I don't even know if the torrent I'm getting will screw up my OS.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 22, 2016)

And people wonder why I use Tribler...
(Only for legal torrents of course...)


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2016)

Reecey said:


> Does anyone actually still use public torrent sites anymore cause I dropped them about 12 years ago! Get with the times guys if you do before its too late and you cant join anywhere.


To use public torrents without a VPN is to invite copyright infringement letters. I usually check for Mega links first.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 22, 2016)

I heard that there is an alternative already.


----------



## Jay Clay (Jul 22, 2016)

well, of course this will be like a ¨yeah we are fighting piracy¨but really the only reason why the U.S. shut down kat is because of the millions of dollar Artem Vaulin got in a few months, they of course already know kat will be back in another way, piracy always do that.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 22, 2016)

Who cares, as its just another public torrent site. Been using private trackers for a while now, VPN's and SSl usenet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

Lacius said:


> To use public torrents without a VPN is to invite copyright infringement letters. I usually check for Mega links first.



Well, problem is most VPNs cost money, and most people who pirate typically try to avoid spending money at all


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 22, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, problem is most VPNs cost money, and most people who pirate typically try to avoid spending money at all


PIA $40/year.  Cheaper than a flashcart


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 22, 2016)

weatMod said:


> “Records provided by Apple showed that [email protected] conducted an iTunes transaction using IP Address 109.86.226.203 on or about July 31, 2015. The same IP Address was used on the same day to login into the KAT Facebook,” the complaint reads."
> 
> WOW just WOW
> this is actually considered evidence?
> ...


Well, actually I heard that they worked with Apple to get some private infos. So they pretty much managed to find his identity, and from there you can easily link the facts


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 22, 2016)

I dread to think how much money they've wasted in this game of whackamole.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 22, 2016)

Never liked torrents in the first place, so no big loss for me. Torrents have two major drawbacks: first, if nobody is willing to seed, the whole system crumbles.  Second, lack of privacy. You're broadcasting your IP address as a pirate. Sure, a vpn solves that, but if I have to pay for something, I'd rather pay for a premium usenet provider.  I've been subscribing for so many years, and never considered stopping.  Fast download speed, no uploading if you don't want to, and the stuff posted can be available for up to seven years, now.  Try that with a torrent.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 22, 2016)

God, I just read the article on TorrentFreak... Homeland Security? My goodness, they were arresting a hacker maybe, a pirate, but I doubt the guy was a threat for US homeland security... The guy wasn't even on US territory and they want him to be extradited in the US? The guy isn't even American nor lives in the US


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone know a decent replacement for the time being?


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 22, 2016)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Anyone know a decent replacement for the time being?


Not the place to ask.  It's going to be chaos without an iso site though.


----------



## Strahssis (Jul 22, 2016)

I am sure he will not be punished, since he didn't do anything illegal himself. He just had a torrent file database, which is completely legal. 
The only illegal part about this is the users uploading movies, games, music, ... by torrents. Downloading is completely legal and owning a torrent aswell.
I am sure he made lots of money with Kickass Torrents, so he will be able to get a good lawyer to protect him, which will be easy, since he didn't do anything illegal.

_Note: I am sure about all of this in Dutch law, but I am not sure about this in American law._

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chrisssj2 said:


> Anyone know a decent replacement for the time being?


You can use http://torrentz.eu/ for searching torrents and use different servers to download from. It's really simple, you should check it out.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 22, 2016)

Ritsuki said:


> God, I just read the article on TorrentFreak... Homeland Security? My goodness, they were arresting a hacker maybe, a pirate, but I doubt the guy was a threat for US homeland security... The guy wasn't even on US territory and they want him to be extradited in the US? The guy isn't even American nor lives in the US


He had a server in Chicago.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2016)

That iso hunt site already has a mirror for kat on there, its been cloned.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 22, 2016)

This is why you cant take torrenting for granted, I learned this the day Megaupload when down. Felt like just yesterday too.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeing people proclaim how awesome it is to be able to access private tracker sites seem to casually forget that not everyone even knows or can access such a site.

public torrent sites still serve a purpose. And it blows ass to see another that's served the community well get arbitrarily shutdown because of butt-hurt from corporations with lobbying power.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 22, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> This isn't gonna kill off piracy, nice try government and DMCA-loving sycophants
> 
> As for torrents, I haven't downloaded one in a long time for a couple of reasons, one, I use Comcast (which is literally the only fast ISP in my area, all others are far slower, like, a lot slower), I get 50 mbps downloads, sure, but they have a cap of about 400 GB a month. That, and I don't trust torrents, given that they can contain malware, viruses, like, I don't even know if the torrent I'm getting will screw up my OS.


you're lucky, im stuck with 65gb/month (15gb during the day and 50gb between 2-8am) and 2-20mbps down, but i still manage to download torrents, just not huge games (like gta v)


----------



## DavidRO99 (Jul 22, 2016)

matpower said:


> Well, after Megaupload died, we got alternatives, so I guess we'll be fine in the long run. Right now through it'll get a bit annoying to find a massive public tracker like that, although The Penguin Bar still works, it has been very unstable too.
> 
> Basically, we'll get an alternative soon and people will move to it, it's a hard blow, but it's not a big deal IMO.


There is some ISOhunt replica that actually works pretty well


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

There is still PirateBay, it up and running


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> This is why you cant take torrenting for granted, I learned this the day Megaupload when down. Felt like just yesterday too.


They came back as MEGA.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 22, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Kickass had hardly torrents that actually worked anyway. So good riddance.


I would have to strongly disagree with this. It was my favorite torrenting site.


VashTS said:


> i didnt know torrents were still that popular, cool story


Fastest way to download so far


Rizzorules said:


> At least it wasnt megaupload, oh wait


That's coming back very soon


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 22, 2016)

Jayro said:


> They came back as MEGA.


Didnt they come back worse though? It definitely hasnt been the same since the takedown. Why else would people migrate to Kickass. (which I hope doesnt share the same fate.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

government are like monkeys , if they don't like something they scream and do shiz

Edit: KAT is available in the Deep Web


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

just when i thought i couldn't hate appl$ any more. i hate them even more now!
http://www.news.com.au/technology/o...r/news-story/b967bd9530e312cf8dbbfcb7cfe53deb


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

DAMN IT!!!!!!! even SOLAR MOVIE is down, WTF IS WRONG WITH THE GOVERNMENT?????


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

it's back

just add .website to the end of KAT in browser


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

**** THE GOVERNMENT!
**** THE GOVERNMENT!
**** THE GOVERNMENT!


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

Damn, this is where I download TV shows before they air in the UK


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 22, 2016)

Dust2dust said:


> Never liked torrents in the first place, so no big loss for me. Torrents have two major drawbacks: first, if nobody is willing to seed, the whole system crumbles.  Second, lack of privacy. You're broadcasting your IP address as a pirate. Sure, a vpn solves that, but if I have to pay for something, I'd rather pay for a premium usenet provider.  I've been subscribing for so many years, and never considered stopping.  Fast download speed, no uploading if you don't want to, and the stuff posted can be available for up to seven years, now.  Try that with a torrent.



Been using usenet for 15 years and it's not the same as it used to be. A lot of spam posts, viruses and junk are posted in groups. Also, finding a decent NNTP server can be chore sometimes since a lot is taken down with DMCA notices, so the retention like you say with 7 years is not always the case with some stuff. Giganews provider used to be the best, yet their retention ratio is not like it was back in the day. Switched to Astraweb and that was great, yet became shit.

An example of that was recently this week when I downloaded Coinops 8 using Astraweb, as practically all the rars were corrupted.  Switched to news demon server and all were fine.

Nowadays Dutch servers are better and hold better retention and posts are not always deleted due to their copyright laws.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Here is something I dont get:
The Film Industry get BILLIONS and they are so pissed about some People sharing???? But yet, when I was in Iraq twice, (More than likely still goes on and has been for Decades), you go into a Store run by a Local National, you can find Pirated Movies on DVDs. A lot of them are CAMRips, TS, HDTS, and if lucky, the Screener/HDTC/R5 Copies. All what the Military says is, when you go through Customs, you can only have 1 Copy of any Movies/TV Shows. Hell I got Star Trek Voyager Complete Series over there. I could tell it was Pirated. Where else would you see DVD9 on a Disk??????? LOL. Couple Episodes in the 1st Season are out of Order, but you could tell the Episodes were Burned to Disk and they did a kick ass job with the Disk Label. Looks damn near Professional.
Point is, how many Troops/Contractors are/were being Deployed?????? Yet they bitch and extend their Greedy ways into other Countries to stop People from Sharing. In some Countries, they Censor some/most Movies for BS reasons. Depending on the Movie, they will make Millions/Billions of Dollars through Theater, Disk and DL Sales. I think they can handle Sharing. If anything, they get tons of Support if you think about it.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 22, 2016)

Smoker1 said:


> Here is something I dont get:
> The Film Industry get BILLIONS and they are so pissed about some People sharing???? But yet, when I was in Iraq twice, (More than likely still goes on and has been for Decades), you go into a Store run by a Local National, you can find Pirated Movies on DVDs. A lot of them are CAMRips, TS, HDTS, and if lucky, the Screener/HDTC/R5 Copies. All what the Military says is, when you go through Customs, you can only have 1 Copy of any Movies/TV Shows. Hell I got Star Trek Voyager Complete Series over there. I could tell it was Pirated. Where else would you see DVD9 on a Disk??????? LOL. Couple Episodes in the 1st Season are out of Order, but you could tell the Episodes were Burned to Disk and they did a kick ass job with the Disk Label. Looks damn near Professional.
> Point is, how many Troops/Contractors are/were being Deployed?????? Yet they bitch and extend their Greedy ways into other Countries to stop People from Sharing. In some Countries, they Censor some/most Movies for BS reasons. Depending on the Movie, they will make Millions/Billions of Dollars through Theater, Disk and DL Sales. I think they can handle Sharing. If anything, they get tons of Support if you think about it.



Same applies to Hong Kong.  Proper genuine fakes there kiddo


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 22, 2016)

Every time a site of this nature is taken down, it creates a gap.  People so far have filled those gaps with other such trackers, and even with new technologies.  I don't think this will change anything, but the story of how they tracked down KAT is pretty bad-ass and kinda alarming if you care about privacy.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 22, 2016)

Man that's quite sad to hear. I always used to use KAT before I found other sites and ways to pirate my stuff.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 22, 2016)

Reecey said:


> Unless you know the Owner of the private torrent site, they are certainly not piss easy to get an invite thats why they are private to only let in who they know and buying an invite wont get you in, that will only get you globally banned for life! USN is that a newsgroup site or something? I get all my material from my sites that you wont even find or able to google anywhere on the net!


Or you can just check reddit for sites taking open registration. Or get on the IRC channels and take an interview. If you can't get into a private tracker it's because you're not trying. Once you're in one the rest are easy.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 22, 2016)

Jayro said:


> They came back as MEGA.


Expect KickArseTorrents within days and led by the same guy.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jul 22, 2016)

ow damn, this was my favourite torrent website :/

*tries loading kat ph* ;-; ow no..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

Peh torrents. Tracker wise I am sure something else of equal or greater quality will be along before too long, if it is not already in place.



Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> but the story of how they tracked down KAT is pretty bad-ass and kinda alarming if you care about privacy.


I haven't read the full full writeup yet but the newspaper story stuff just made it seem like poor opsec, that or the owner was clueless enough to not play to those rules despite being what they are. Some of stuff done for Scene topsites was worse and this just seems like a similar idea to the lulzsec stuff from a few years back, albeit possibly without the insider.



retrofan_k said:


> Nowadays Dutch servers are better and hold better retention and posts are not always deleted due to their copyright laws.


That is quite amusing given the activities of Brein these last few years.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 22, 2016)

Smoker1 said:


> Here is something I dont get:
> The Film Industry get BILLIONS and they are so pissed about some People sharing???? But yet, when I was in Iraq twice, (More than likely still goes on and has been for Decades), you go into a Store run by a Local National, you can find Pirated Movies on DVDs. A lot of them are CAMRips, TS, HDTS, and if lucky, the Screener/HDTC/R5 Copies. All what the Military says is, when you go through Customs, you can only have 1 Copy of any Movies/TV Shows. Hell I got Star Trek Voyager Complete Series over there. I could tell it was Pirated. Where else would you see DVD9 on a Disk??????? LOL. Couple Episodes in the 1st Season are out of Order, but you could tell the Episodes were Burned to Disk and they did a kick ass job with the Disk Label. Looks damn near Professional.
> Point is, how many Troops/Contractors are/were being Deployed?????? Yet they bitch and extend their Greedy ways into other Countries to stop People from Sharing. In some Countries, they Censor some/most Movies for BS reasons. Depending on the Movie, they will make Millions/Billions of Dollars through Theater, Disk and DL Sales. I think they can handle Sharing. If anything, they get tons of Support if you think about it.


There is some level of hypocrisy, of course.  This reminds me of what I saw, once, when I was shopping in a local Future Shop store, before they were closed down or swallowed by BestBuy.  In the TV section or computer displays (can't remember which), a new movie, just released on DVD, was playing for demonstration.  It was Wall-E.  Well, every few minutes, their player would display at the bottom of the screen the message: "Now playing Wall-E.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-ULTRASON.avi"  They couldn't even be bothered to crack open a dvd, to play the disc. They just downloaded it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dust2dust said:


> There is some level of hypocrisy, of course.  This reminds me of what I saw, once, when I was shopping in a local Future Shop store, before they were closed down or swallowed by BestBuy.  In the TV section or computer displays (can't remember which), a new movie, just released on DVD, was playing for demonstration.  It was Wall-E.  Well, every few minutes, their player would display at the bottom of the screen the message: "Now playing Wall-E.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-ULTRASON.avi"  They couldn't even be bothered to crack open a dvd, to play the disc. They just downloaded it.


LMFAO. Wow.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 22, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Been using usenet for 15 years and it's not the same as it used to be. A lot of spam posts, viruses and junk are posted in groups. Also, finding a decent NNTP server can be chore sometimes since a lot is taken down with DMCA notices, so the retention like you say with 7 years is not always the case with some stuff. Giganews provider used to be the best, yet their retention ratio is not like it was back in the day. Switched to Astraweb and that was great, yet became shit.
> 
> An example of that was recently this week when I downloaded Coinops 8 using Astraweb, as practically all the rars were corrupted.  Switched to news demon server and all were fine.
> 
> Nowadays Dutch servers are better and hold better retention and posts are not always deleted due to their copyright laws.


Yes, I cannot disagree with what you say. It IS more challenging than before, with the spam and DMCA takedown. But the good stuff is still there, just more hidden.  Posting plain filenames has a good chance of being deleted, especially for high profile stuff, but if it's masked with a hard to decipher name, it won't be touched. Spam is easy to spot.  I use a secondary provider too, so it helps for completion.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Next thing you know, People will start Code Naming the stuff they put up. how.i.will.Terminator.you.while.playing.Genisys.mkv . LOL


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 22, 2016)

We meet again...UTorrent...


----------



## richardparker (Jul 22, 2016)

no.no.no.
What about the 27 gbs of anime i downloaded!?
R.I.P
Piracy will make a comeback.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

it's back up already as a clone


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 22, 2016)

Dust2dust said:


> Yes, I cannot disagree with what you say. It IS more challenging than before, with the spam and DMCA takedown. But the good stuff is still there, just more hidden.  Posting plain filenames has a good chance of being deleted, especially for high profile stuff, but if it's masked with a hard to decipher name, it won't be touched. Spam is easy to spot.  I use a secondary provider too, so it helps for completion.



Yeah, it's all like "12gdhsk4457j7134" stuff now which is better to mask the file names. 

NZB grabit is not bad for getting nzb's for hidden files.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 22, 2016)

All ISP's block torrent sites anyway.
Unless you had a work around, torrents have been useless for a while really..


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 22, 2016)

ShawnTRods said:


> All ISP's block torrent sites anyway.
> Unless you had a work around, torrents have been useless for a while really..



Zenmate for Google Chrome works good if you are in the UK, as nearly every torrent site is blocked by default. Google DNS used to work yet that is being clamped down now as well with some private torrent sites.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 22, 2016)

;-; wwwwwhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
meh I barely torrent anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

Why do torrent sites always support each other?? Do you remember when Pirate Bay went down? ISO Hunt instantly created a mirror site to it until Pirate Bay could return, and also shared the source code of the mirror so others would mirror it too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

Why wouldn't they support each other? Pure competition is not the only way, it also acts as an insurance policy (in the event then you sort me, I will sort you should the event happen to you).
Equally they might share behind the scenes trackers/initial sources, advertising methods (advertising is lucrative but big companies do not want to advertise for obvious reasons, however much like pirate radio they find a way), maybe some tech peeps, having competition prevents stagnation. Beyond that one has to wonder slightly if it is indeed a business and not something that might happen to pay nicely ( http://www.poltavatravel.com/articles/ukraine-average-salary/ is not terribly high so modest US wage could be considerable there).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

How could they shut down kickass.to anyways? Isn't it hosted in CyberBunker.com or some sort of protected data centers? Even the SWAT team couldn't enter the Cyber Bunker.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 22, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Or you can just check reddit for sites taking open registration. Or get on the IRC channels and take an interview. If you can't get into a private tracker it's because you're not trying. Once you're in one the rest are easy.


I think your misinterpreting me! When I say Private Sites, I don't mean IPTorrents or Torrent day or even say as high as Exigo even if you know it or anything similar. What I mean is, very private torrent sites that you only know the owner! It may have a membership of only say 200 - 300 members that they know personally, you wont of even heard of the sites anywhere, google does not even know the names. You type the url link in the bar and that is the only way of getting in, password, name and you enter, only under your private IP address using a VPN they would assume you have hacked your account and it would get shut asap, that sort of site.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

AssemblerX86 said:


> How could they shut down kickass.to anyways? Isn't it hosted in CyberBunker.com or some sort of protected data centers? Even the SWAT team couldn't enter the Cyber Bunker.


I don't know what setups were used here, however about the only defence for people wanting to go in waving a gun and a badge and a court order would be to be in some third world hole or place not on various international Christmas card lists. The trouble there being such places are not typically noted for their robust internet connections. Also your go to example for jack booted thugs with the uber skills that can get their way in anywhere is a SWAT team?

Even without that cutting power, messing with funding (if paypal and credit cards/visa does not work then monies are harder to come by, and the thing about advertising is it tends to be fairly obvious what it is advertising for so you can go slap them around a bit), cutting internet connections or messing with routing protocols/DNS/blocklists is a potential option.

There is a reason hidden services, redundancy, distribution and masking are the order of the day for a lot of sites that might well piss off someone with a badge and a gun. You can certainly pick and live in countries amenable to things, pick hosting that has lawyers which will fight for you rather than capitulate at "hello" and help yourself out there but as a sole strategy it is not going to work for a public torrent site.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know what setups were used here, however about the only defence for people wanting to go in waving a gun and a badge and a court order would be to be in some third world hole or place not on various international Christmas card lists. The trouble there being such places are not typically noted for their robust internet connections. Also your go to example for jack booted thugs with the uber skills that can get their way in anywhere is a SWAT team?
> 
> Even without that cutting power, messing with funding (if paypal and credit cards/visa does not work then monies are harder to come by, and the thing about advertising is it tends to be fairly obvious what it is advertising for so you can go slap them around a bit), cutting internet connections or messing with routing protocols/DNS/blocklists is a potential option.
> 
> There is a reason hidden services, redundancy, distribution and masking are the order of the day for a lot of sites that might well piss off someone with a badge and a gun. You can certainly pick and live in countries amenable to things, pick hosting that has lawyers which will fight for you rather than capitulate at "hello" and help yourself out there but as a sole strategy it is not going to work for a public torrent site.



According to them, they have got their own electric generators, as for the Internet, they don't rely on an ISP, but rather connect directly to satellites.

Their payment options are: Bank Transfer, Cash, Bitcoin, Western Union. I guess Bitcoins are a solid payment method which is really hard to counter.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

personally, I use t411, a private tracker, and when I don't find stuff i want, I used to go to KAT. I'll have to find alternatives or wait for a comeback.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 22, 2016)

the kickass was for me - occasionally when I went looking for a nice movie or show or game - have become familiar growing through time to correct downloads, after media currently playing / installing the software without upkicking errors in windows. That appearance was what the site was very fashionable for the golden era in the digital world of computers on the www. Because it is the timeless appearance had a "bad disc" issue which has come quietly, in turn, there and certainly also the cute little while ago on condition on a sametime know and unknown ranking appearing. If you see that CAT had also content about the explanation in clear detail the torrent info, was particularly nice. Better than your "bare" have freeware, ofniet then. (Including for example official spending on those with front inlay and back, with a terrible ugly white middle pages to do inside on the other hand you think of what it's there but certainly nothing beautiful about, let you think there not something to virtue, and that it still exists and note petition trade and payments need to be done. software is just an idea and miss with no connection along with the rest, which comes across as super selfish action but a time one per person which shows a performance display and not to update an improving capability and runs parallel with the memory of people.) you would only imagine that person kickasstorrent would do if he were all that was put on the robe, to show that there is no one (fellow human) to have to come. There would be as nothing to worry about but as an old law had come that causes than judgment, even though it did it would only have to detect the show and how it therefore stood jammed also immensely particle other useful information to sit wherever one which participates, to memories, recognitions and news, where the young and old like to extract from. Maybe there was truth about how the US government also partly very sure at belongs in this section.

the road where I was usually in torrent country was farther again on the piratebay and http://www.torrentroom.com/searchT?k=Music and torrent hound, and a bit torrent-like page that it not know right from my head to retell you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

ShawnTRods said:


> All ISP's block torrent sites anyway.
> Unless you had a work around, torrents have been useless for a while really..


our isps don't block shit we do whatever the fuck we want here 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> personally, I use t411, a private tracker, and when I don't find stuff i want, I used to go to KAT. I'll have to find alternatives or wait for a comeback.


that's what i also use private tracker and kat for backup.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 22, 2016)

zoogie said:


> He had a server in Chicago.


That explains a lot. Still, why homeland security? Aren't they the guys you call to prevent terrorist attacks and things like that? Ok the guy is not a saint but I fail to see how he's a threat to the USA


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> *our isps don't block shit we do whatever the fuck we want here *
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Herre in Canada too, also, here in canada, we are a lot of law that defend private life. So, police can't arrest you for piracy (download) without proof, and to get proof they must contact ISP, and ISP can't provide them any information without our agreement. Also, if anyone tells police "YO! NOCTOSPHERE IZ PIRACING 2DAY!!!" well, just saying he can't do that without getting in trouble


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 22, 2016)

meh... unaffected... cause i dont use torrents... i just backup my games and keep them around for in case the cops show up (which why would they!?)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

BTW, yes, here in canada, theres almost no way to get arrested foir illegal download, but for illegal upload, that'S another thing


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2016)

Costello said:


> The largest torrent site on earth has been taken down by the US government a few days back.


I don't really follow this stuff, but I thought TPB was the largest one.  I know it was taken down for awhile, but didn't it get revived?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't really follow this stuff, but I thought TPB was the largest one.  I know it was taken down for awhile, but didn't it get revived?


Yes, it got revived, but while it was down, KAT took its place as the best


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

OK, so can I point something out?
HE never uploaded anything, he was allowing others to share files. He complied with DMCA takedowns, and he never laundered money (conspiracy). What are they charging him with then? He has nothing that can be cracked down as "HE DID THIS"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> OK, so can I point something out?
> HE never uploaded anything, he was allowing others to share files. He complied with DMCA takedowns, and he never laundered money (conspiracy). What are they charging him with then? He has nothing that can be cracked down as "HE DID THIS"


He actually posted publicity to produce money, and he is the owner of a piracy website, those are his charges


----------



## Haymose (Jul 22, 2016)

Been using private trackers for years so this will have zero effect on me.

I think private trackers will be around for a while. Some communities just can't be beaten in terms of content.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a question about private tracker, does all private trackers are like T411?
I mean, T411 use a ratio system. You can't download anymore if your ratio is under 1.00
When you subscribe, you have 10gb of upload on your account, and then, you need to keep a good ratio upload/download.
For example, I uploaded 8045GB and downloaded 1937GB which make a ratio of 4.15
Is it the same with all private tracker, I don't know any other private tracker other than T411


----------



## Haymose (Jul 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I have a question about private tracker, does all private trackers are like T411?
> I mean, T411 use a ratio system. You can't download anymore if your ratio is under 1.00
> When you subscribe, you have 10gb of upload on your account, and then, you need to keep a good ratio upload/download.
> For example, I uploaded 8045GB and downloaded 1937GB which make a ratio of 4.15
> Is it the same with all private tracker, I don't know any other private tracker other than T411


Depends on the tracker. Most use ratio systems but some have a time system where you only have to seed a specific amount of time.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 22, 2016)

So umm, did anyone post that there's a new domain right now? Back up and running.


----------



## shadow theory (Jul 22, 2016)

Two notes: (for those wondering in response to two issues)
1) For the claim that there isn't enough evidence alleged in the complaint. At the complaint stage they only need to allege the facts establishing a prima facie case--i.e.--you don't have to lay out all of your evidence then. Also of note is that he has been charged, among other things, of conspiracy to commit crimes--which means they don't have to prove he committed those crimes, only that he conspired to. (Think of it like being charged with an "attempted" crime).

2) Even if you do not upload any data, it is illegal to facilitate violations of the copyright code. Complying with DMCA gives you safe harbor if it appears as though you actually are attempting to stop copyrighted material from being distributed through your site. If however, it can be shown that you knew (or should have known due to the large amount of material) that your site was being used to facilitate copyrighted material then you have violated the law. Of course, he can (and probably will) present the defense that he complied with DMCA, etc. 

Just some clarification for those wondering.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, problem is most VPNs cost money, and most people who pirate typically try to avoid spending money at all


There are some nonprofit VPN services out there.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 22, 2016)

I am a part of a private tracker which uses a harsh ratio system, "give back what you take" system. You download 18gb, you upload at least 18gb. This tracker has open registration. 

I am also part of another private tracker site which just says to upload for 72 hours. There is a ratio, but they don't mind it much. They have events for double upload rates, free leech, etc. Invite-only tracker. 

They're all different. Overall, if you just seed the torrents you download from you should be cool with anyone. They just want people to seed.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 22, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Fastest way to download so far



 if only you understood!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

Lacius said:


> There are some nonprofit VPN services out there.



Huh, well I didn't know that, but know I do  Thanks


----------



## europat (Jul 22, 2016)

and then they reopen as kat (a dot) am   , lol


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Huh, well I didn't know that, but know I do  Thanks


Betternet is an example of a free VPN that is compatible with BitTorrent. I'll use it if I can't find something on Mega and I think a public torrent has a high risk of being tracked by copyright trolls who send out copyright letters to internet service providers (e.g. public HBO and popular movie torrents). However, between Mega downloads and Kodi streaming, I haven't used a VPN in a long time.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 22, 2016)

people are still using torrents for that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

KAT wasn't my go to (Pirate Bay was) but it was still a awesome site to go to. Damn


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Betternet is an example of a free VPN that is compatible with BitTorrent. I'll use it if I can't find something on Mega and I think a public torrent has a high risk of being tracked by copyright trolls who send out copyright letters to internet service providers (e.g. public HBO and popular movie torrents). However, between Mega downloads and Kodi streaming, I haven't used a VPN in a long time.



I still am quite wary around torrents, I haven't used on in what, over a year or so?  Self-inflicted paranoia and unsubstantiated fears about getting malware and other viruses lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2016)

I barely used it in all honesty .-.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> our isps don't block shit we do whatever the fuck we want here


I thought last year they passed a rule that would allow it. http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...acy-websiteblocking-laws-20150622-ghuorh.html

Equally that the anti porn firewall thing went as far as it did, and though it got blown way out of proportion the a cup thing was a strange one.

Alternatively they don't have to block anything; with the speeds and bandwidth limits it is a wonder Australia is considered online at all, unless you count the NBN.... haha I am amuse myself sometimes.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 22, 2016)

Well that sux. I used KAT mostly. Im sure it will be back. There is one thing that never seems to get taken down and that's Newsgroups


----------



## GreaterDog (Jul 22, 2016)

you can just go on a tor network and type in the .onion link to go in kickass :^/


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 22, 2016)

VashTS said:


> if only you understood!


 If only you could provide context


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 22, 2016)

RIP

Not a big deal though, more things to come


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 22, 2016)

Honestly never heard of them. I'm not big into torrents though. Only torrent site I use is a private site with wrestling content and even that I don't use as much since the WWE Network came along at a reasonable monthly price vs what the PPV's cost via cable. All my game, tv, movie stuff I get from boards with downloads hosted on places such as mega and the like.

In other words, while this isn't good news, it's certainly not directly affecting my own copyright infringement. MegaUpload going down was a much bigger deal, since my old main place until then used it almost exclusively, and never came back after it went down, it's just discussions now, no dl's.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

ShawnTRods said:


> All ISP's block torrent sites anyway.
> Unless you had a work around, torrents have been useless for a while really..


Uh, no? Telus doesn't block much of anything. In fact I don't think they block anything at all.


Noctosphere said:


> personally, I use t411, a private tracker, and when I don't find stuff i want, I used to go to KAT. I'll have to find alternatives or wait for a comeback.


I thought t411 was public?


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 23, 2016)

It's already back.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 23, 2016)

Been using KAT for a while and it sucks. Welp, gotta go back to PirateBay and EZTV.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 23, 2016)

Welp, there goes my Dragon Ball Super source.


----------



## TragicKnight (Jul 23, 2016)

Never really got into KAT as I've been using tpb for like 11 years and it has never failed me. Even if it's taken down it always comes back. They honestly need to realize that they can't stop it. No matter what you do, take one down and seven more will take it's place.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Uh, no? Telus doesn't block much of anything. In fact I don't think they block anything at all.
> 
> I thought t411 was public?


t411 uses a ratio system and you need to subscribe to their website in order to download their torrent, so I though that make it private, right?


----------



## jDSX (Jul 23, 2016)

I use kat myself and after using it for so long now, I am surprised in a way that it got shut down the way that it did. Though I would like to say if you cut down one of them more will pop up and I believe TPB sum it up best with this pic:




Also a proxy is on apparently but I wouldn't start to cheer and use it anytime soon. Keep safe out there and stick it to the man.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I thought last year they passed a rule that would allow it.


nope nothing is blocked here i can access any site normally


----------



## smf (Jul 23, 2016)

weatMod said:


> nice try hollywood but people are still not buying your crap anymore



If it's crap then why would you break the law and risk prosecution to download it?



GreaterDog said:


> you can just go on a tor network and type in the .onion link to go in kickass :^/



I got the impression that they were in the process of seizing all the computers, I assumed that the tor hidden service was running on the public server. They used an onion address to stop the sites being blocked, not to hide where the server was. I'm surprised they lasted as long as they did, they don't seem to have even tried to hide. With ex-tor developers working for American law enforcement & providing them with exploits, I don't see tor being good protection in the future either.



TragicKnight said:


> No matter what you do, take one down and seven more will take it's place.



That is a rather specific number. I don't doubt that other sites will try to take it's place, however that isn't a reason for them to stop. If they just keep going after the high profile site that makes the most money then it serves their purposes. Your post sounds to me like a threat to make them stop, which I infer means you are worried that they could be effective.

Law enforcement isn't about stopping everyone from breaking the law, it's about creating a deterrent to the majority of people.



Noctosphere said:


> t411 uses a ratio system and you need to subscribe to their website in order to download their torrent, so I though that make it private, right?



If random members of the public, including law enforcement agents, can sign up. Then how private do you think it is? Private sites are so low profile that you won't have heard about them.

I suspect that a distributed system that isn't based on bittorrent will eventually be developed.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jul 23, 2016)

i mean there is pirate bay soooo LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2016)

there is still kickasstorrents.website soooo LOL


----------



## MDashK (Jul 23, 2016)

After reading the article....
-snip-


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 23, 2016)

Kickass will be back up and running after it's taken down completely. it happened with piratebay and others. Plus i usually use Rutracker most anyway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2016)

it's already back


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 23, 2016)

On behalf of the United States, I want to apologize to the rest of the world. I'm sorry our government thinks it has the power to police the rest of the world. Please understand they are only looking out for our big business' best interest!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2016)

and when trump gets elected it will only get worse!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I haven't read the full full writeup yet but the newspaper story stuff just made it seem like poor opsec, that or the owner was clueless enough to not play to those rules despite being what they are. Some of stuff done for Scene topsites was worse and this just seems like a similar idea to the lulzsec stuff from a few years back, albeit possibly without the insider.


My interest was more in the fact that despite pushing a pro-privacy message, a number of service providers caved and gave PII to the authorities.


----------



## smf (Jul 23, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> On behalf of the United States, I want to apologize to the rest of the world. I'm sorry our government thinks it has the power to police the rest of the world. Please understand they are only looking out for our big business' best interest!



It does have the power. What is wrong with them prosecuting someone making a lot of money out of illegal activities?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

smf said:


> It does have the power. What is wrong with them prosecuting someone making a lot of money out of illegal activities?


Ehhhhh... I'm going to have to agree with @Subtle Demise. We need to stop acting like the Internet is under our jurisdiction, because it isn't. However, I do get where you're coming from.

I don't know where I was going with this, it sounded better in my head... Basically, the US needs to back off and stop putting their nose in other people's business unless it's absolutely necessary


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's already back


Those are just cached sites dating from july 19th back


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2016)

no it's really back just have to know where to look


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 23, 2016)

smf said:


> It does have the power. What is wrong with them prosecuting someone making a lot of money out of illegal activities?


Nothing wrong with it if it was Ukranian officials who shut the site down, but according to the story, that's not what happened.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> there is still kickasstorrents.website soooo LOL


It doesn't have all the torrents that the original Kickass did.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and when trump gets elected it will only get worse!


He will build a firewall so big that it will stop torrents from coming into this country AND Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> He will build a firewall so big that it will stop torrents from coming into this country AND Mexico will pay for it.


Dey terk er jerbs!


----------



## drewby (Jul 24, 2016)

It's back already. I don't think I can link it, but it's just the old URL. Instead of ending with .cr it ends with .am


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 24, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> It's back already. I don't think I can link it, but it's just the old URL. Instead of ending with .cr it ends with .am


In b4 it's an opportunist site filled with spyware


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> In b4 it's an opportunist site filled with spyware


 
That sucks. Atleast there are other sites to use in the mean time until a legit replacement comes along.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> That sucks. Atleast there are other sites to use in the mean time until a legit replacement comes along.


I honestly don't know if it is or isn't, but I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if it was


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 24, 2016)

I've pirated before, but I haven't used torrents, so whatever


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2016)

It will come back. Hopefully.


----------



## ponygals (Jul 24, 2016)

Any of you ever get those email notices, warning you about torrenting?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 24, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> On behalf of the United States, I want to apologize to the rest of the world. I'm sorry our government thinks it has the power to police the rest of the world. Please understand they are only looking out for our big business' best interest!


+1 to that.  Bunch of bloody gobshites our powerful class is!  (favorite insult from AMC's Preacher)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 24, 2016)

ponygals said:


> Any of you ever get those email notices, warning you about torrenting?


Until I went private, I got a few.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> In b4 it's an opportunist site filled with spyware


The original wasn't that much different...once went there on my phone and had to take the battery out and restart


----------



## Kippykip (Jul 25, 2016)

How the hell will I get 1990 Winnie the Pooh games ISOs now?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

This won't stick, not if the guy is in the Ukraine, good luck XD


----------



## Haggar (Jul 25, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> This won't stick, not if the guy is in the Ukraine, good luck XD



I'm not so sure.  The U.S. will know exactly whose arm to twist to get what they want.  

I hope KAT makes a comeback but it seems unlikely right now.  Although I use various private trackers, I used KAT quite a bit and now I find myself using thepiratebay.org & extratorrent.cc.

It's unreal how much taxpayers' money the U.S. spends on copyright infringement issues.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 25, 2016)

ponygals said:


> Any of you ever get those email notices, warning you about torrenting?



No. Do you mean from your isp? or from a Kickass torrent site account?

I think Russia and Ukraine have alot of Pirated contend hosted. Sometimes i use Direct Connect and most of the russian hubs have Petabyte shares. 
One guy has a uber share of 360TB. That was months ago tho. Most i see now is 54 TB for a single share


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> This won't stick, not if the guy is in the Ukraine, good luck XD


he was arrested in poland

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



matpower said:


> Well, after Megaupload died, we got alternatives, so I guess we'll be fine in the long run. Right now through it'll get a bit annoying to find a massive public tracker like that, although The Penguin Bar still works, it has been very unstable too.
> 
> Basically, we'll get an alternative soon and people will move to it, it's a hard blow, but it's not a big deal IMO.


Megaupload wasn't even a piracy site, staff actually took down copyrighted content. The founder only got arrested because John Key is a tri hard.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2016)

ponygals said:


> Any of you ever get those email notices, warning you about torrenting?


nope we do whatever the fuck we want here


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

Snugglevixen said:


> he was arrested in poland
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Plus the MPAA and RIAA are huge lobbyist groups whch gives them a certain say so sadly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> It's back already. I don't think I can link it, but it's just the old URL. Instead of ending with .cr it ends with .am


I think I'll stick with Demonoid for now until we're sure it's safe.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

Snugglevixen said:


> Megaupload wasn't even a piracy site, staff actually took down copyrighted content. The founder only got arrested because John Key is a tri hard.


Is that like the time I deliberately set out to kill someone but still phoned an ambulance which technically meant they had a hope?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think I'll stick with Demonoid for now until we're sure it's safe.


according to this it's safe


----------



## stephaniie (Jul 25, 2016)

In sweden we have an expression.
"Loved Child has many names"

KickassTorrent Online proxies
https://proxyportal.org/kickass


KickassTorrent different URLs
https://kickass.immunicity.top/
https://kat.al/

- Dont forget to use Adblock too -


----------



## Nyap (Jul 25, 2016)

inb4 new kickasstorrents is a trap made by the us gov and thousands are raided


----------



## smf (Jul 26, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nothing wrong with it if it was Ukranian officials who shut the site down, but according to the story, that's not what happened.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ehhhhh... I'm going to have to agree with @Subtle Demise. We need to stop acting like the Internet is under our jurisdiction, because it isn't. However, I do get where you're coming from.
> 
> I don't know where I was going with this, it sounded better in my head... Basically, the US needs to back off and stop putting their nose in other people's business unless it's absolutely necessary



KAT had servers in the US and Canada. Why would it be shut down by Ukranian officials? Are you saying that Ukranians should be immune from prosecution from any laws they break in the US?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2016)

smf said:


> KAT had servers in the US and Canada. Why would it be shut down by Ukranian officials? Are you saying that Ukranians should be immune from prosecution from any laws they break in the US?


I didn't know that. Not even Americans should have servers in the US, whether they're doing anything illegal or not. That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## smf (Jul 26, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I didn't know that. Not even Americans should have servers in the US, whether they're doing anything illegal or not. That's just asking for trouble.



The Canadian sites were investigated by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. If you don't want trouble then keep off the net.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2016)

smf said:


> The Canadian sites were investigated by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. If you don't want trouble then keep off the net.


More like host your sites in places that don't condone spying on its own citizens or attempting to outlaw cryptography.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 26, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think I'll stick with Demonoid for now until we're sure it's safe.



I use demonoid's .onion link for extra paranoia XD not to mention a vpn and an IP blocker. Gotta protect myself while downloading linux....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Haggar said:


> I'm not so sure.  The U.S. will know exactly whose arm to twist to get what they want.
> 
> I hope KAT makes a comeback but it seems unlikely right now.  Although I use various private trackers, I used KAT quite a bit and now I find myself using thepiratebay.org & extratorrent.cc.
> 
> It's unreal how much taxpayers' money the U.S. spends on copyright infringement issues.



Well considering Allofmp3 is still operating under a different name and still has ever since the alleged "shutdown" which operates out of Russia and is next door neighbors to Ukraine, I doubt they'll get anywhere..... For those wondering, Allofmp3 is/was a Russian Digital Music Store that sells/sold music at a fraction of the price of itunes and what not and let you choose whatever format you want at whatever bitrate your heart desires, including lossless. They operate/operated on a loophole where they don't need permission to sell music as long as they pay royalties to a collecting society that's sanctioned by the government. The collecting society holds onto the royalties until they are claimed, of course none of the major record labels ever collected or will ever collect from those types of operations as they claim that by doing so they're "endorsing" it. Artists are free to pick up what's rightfully theirs however independent of their record labels. 

A good wikipedia on the whole scenario: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AllOfMP3

If they can get away with selling unauthorized music in a country like that for profit, KAT has nothing to worry about XD


----------



## JAWS_XS (Jul 27, 2016)

wow US government...are you doing this for "US" or the greedy fuck Corporations?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

JAWS_XS said:


> wow US government...are you doing this for "US" or the greedy fuck Corporations?


Chris Dodd is the CEO of the MPAA so think about it


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 27, 2016)

What is more secure, torrents or direct downloads?

For the end user?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> What is more secure, torrents or direct downloads?
> 
> For the end user?


Depends alot to be honest.
Ideally you would be using either a VPN that does not track you  or an anonymous network like tor or i2p however I would say if the concern is getting dmca notices and you do not have a VPN then it would be direct downloads since companies can trace your bittorent via malicious peers (peerblocking software does not always work). But seriously geta VPN if you plan on Torrenting and set a firewall up to force all ip connections through it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> What is more secure, torrents or direct downloads?
> 
> For the end user?


usenet


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> usenet


If you're using your ISP's built in usenet access, then it's being tracked and/or censored. If you're paying for usenet access, then you're better off just paying for your entertainment.


----------



## kabloomz (Jul 28, 2016)

Take one down 5 more will pop up in it's place....  HAIL HYDRA!!!

On a different note... did kat host any of these files or were they just a tracker?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> If you're using your ISP's built in usenet access, then it's being tracked and/or censored. If you're paying for usenet access, then you're better off just paying for your entertainment.




ehh... usenet is not that expensive... considering how fast transfer speeds are you can't beat NGs.

Not to mention the fact there are hard to find things that couldn't easily be bought at retail.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> If you're using your ISP's built in usenet access,


doesn't have one


Subtle Demise said:


> If you're paying for usenet access, then you're better off just paying for your entertainment.


i got invited to a private tracker i can access ANYTHING


----------



## NORBIN (Jul 28, 2016)

I mean, it was bound to happen eventually. 

Not like it matters though since the guys got supporters from every part of the world ready to take the wheel...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> doesn't have one
> 
> i got invited to a private tracker i can access ANYTHING


Even still private trackers are no more safe than a public one in terms of finding your Ip address. It is still best to use a VPN which are pretty cheap (PIA and TorGuard are both under $30 a year if I remember) or use some other anonymous downloading tool/client like Retroshare.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

no one gives a fuck here we do what we want. our isps don't care what we do 
never used a vpn never need to it's all scare tactics. been using TOR/USN for over 10 years with NOTHING ever happening!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> no one gives a fuck here we do what we want. our isps don't care what we do



I wish ISPs were like that here stateside. Although the monstrosity that is the DMCA causes that however.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

KAT.AM is gone now too

MOFO!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> KAT.AM is gone now too
> 
> MOFO!


This bar, penguins love it to death. I suggest you look there for your needs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

piratebay they suck now


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> If you're paying for usenet access, then you're better off just paying for your entertainment.



Have you got a £15 a month service that does downloadable DRM free music, books, games, programs, TV, films and more of basically everything that is made, basically as soon as it is available to the general public?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you got a £15 a month service that does downloadable DRM free music, books, games, programs, TV, films and more of basically everything that is made, basically as soon as it is available to the general public?


But one must ask is it really better than the cost of a VPN which (at least in America, not sure about the UK) cheaper?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2016)

Technically my usenet comes with a VPN service so best of every world there. For the sake of this I will assume I can trust the VPN service too (I saw some Americans paying an American company using American credit cards for servers located within America... which is crazy).

Anyway prior to this usenet takedown lark then there would be no doubt from me, today it requires you think about things a bit. Am I using this VPN service with a private server or am I going cowboy on public stuff without worrying about ratios.

In either case you could probably do more than you can watch/read/do/play/listen to in the given time period, and in either case whether you will get something popular (or popular and released somewhat recently) if you set out to find it is probably a function of skill at some level, or at least being sent/generating some nice bookmarks.

Also said £15 is top tier provider at current crappy exchange rates + bank commission. Buy a bandwidth block or go with a slightly lesser (though possibly less takedown affected) and prices drop somewhat.

I guess I will leave it at I don't lack time, tools, talents or desire in this computing lark and change is fine by me, I do lack money though. I do not however regret paying for usenet at prices covered.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Technically my usenet comes with a VPN service so best of every world there. For the sake of this I will assume I can trust the VPN service too (I saw some Americans paying an American company using American credit cards for servers located within America... which is crazy).
> 
> Anyway prior to this usenet takedown lark then there would be no doubt from me, today it requires you think about things a bit. Am I using this VPN service with a private server or am I going cowboy on public stuff without worrying about ratios.
> 
> ...


Very good point I must add. Personally I am quite interested in the potential of I2P for downloading although it lacks content severely.


----------



## GBAFail (Jul 29, 2016)

KickassTorrents San is still working. It's the same website.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 29, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Very good point I must add. Personally I am quite interested in the potential of I2P for downloading although it lacks content severely.



You can force your torrent connections to run through I2P depending on the client you have.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> You can force your torrent connections to run through I2P depending on the client you have.


I know that Vuze can do that but one issue is that a certain private group I am in blocks vuze as it is banned. Also in generally I am just interested in the I2P network.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 29, 2016)

I have vuze configured to to spoof my IP over tor, but that only works for the trackers themselves. That way trackers don't log my real IP address, but it doesn't protect you against peers (tor doesn't work over UDP) but from what I understand I2P works fine with UDP (therefore peer connections). I also use a VPN and Peerblock just to be sure lol. 

Ya that stinks, but I'm sure there are other torrent clients you could use that would support I2P


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I have vuze configured to to spoof my IP over tor, but that only works for the trackers themselves. That way trackers don't log my real IP address, but it doesn't protect you against peers (tor doesn't work over UDP) but from what I understand I2P works fine with UDP (therefore peer connections). I also use a VPN and Peerblock just to be sure lol.
> 
> Ya that stinks, but I'm sure there are other torrent clients you could use that would support I2P


Perhaps but as I said before the interest of I2P is not just torrenting it is the actual network that is interesting. But in my mind a VPN and peerblock are two must haves and a VPN is still less than the cost of netflix.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 29, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you got a £15 a month service that does downloadable DRM free music, books, games, programs, TV, films and more of basically everything that is made, basically as soon as it is available to the general public?


I didn't know it was that inexpensive now. Last time I looked into Usenet was 5-10 years ago and it was upwards of 45 USD! Are the binary newsgroups being updated that frequently still? I know private trackers are getting slow with content, but with better protections, scene releases for anything but brand new movies (yuck) or music (double yuck) are getting to be more sparse. I think private trackers are next to last with the trickle-down from topsites anyway, with public trackers and direct download sites at the bottom.


kabloomz said:


> On a different note... did kat host any of these files or were they just a tracker?


Just a tracker, but they had servers in the US, so they could be convicted for anything at any time for any reason.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 29, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Perhaps but as I said before the interest of I2P is not just torrenting it is the actual network that is interesting. But in my mind a VPN and peerblock are two must haves and a VPN is still less than the cost of netflix.


I use tor to browse the deep web myself. I haven't checked out stuff on the I2P network tbh


----------



## kabloomz (Jul 29, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I didn't know it was that inexpensive now. Last time I looked into Usenet was 5-10 years ago and it was upwards of 45 USD! Are the binary newsgroups being updated that frequently still? I know private trackers are getting slow with content, but with better protections, scene releases for anything but brand new movies (yuck) or music (double yuck) are getting to be more sparse. I think private trackers are next to last with the trickle-down from topsites anyway, with public trackers and direct download sites at the bottom.
> 
> Just a tracker, but they had servers in the US, so they could be convicted for anything at any time for any reason.



NGs are alive and well.  Right after topsites you have NGs and even IRC.  Near the end you have private sites... right before public trackers and mega/direct downloads.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 29, 2016)

P2P is still around too, if you know the right people.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 30, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> P2P is still around too, if you know the right people.



Bittorrent is p2p???


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 30, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I didn't know it was that inexpensive now. Last time I looked into Usenet was 5-10 years ago and it was upwards of 45 USD!


they are as cheap as $10 month now like giganews. than you just need a good tracker site nbz.is will get you started.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 30, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Bittorrent is p2p???


Yes but remember that there are alot of things that are P2P besides bittorent


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 30, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Bittorrent is p2p???


I'm talking about the old P2P, from back before bittorrent. Stuff like WinMX, Limewire, etc.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 30, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> I'm talking about the old P2P, from back before bittorrent. Stuff like WinMX, Limewire, etc.



Yes that's true, but its mostly filled with fakes and malware galore XD


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 30, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Yes that's true, but its mostly filled with fakes and malware galore XD


Thats why we have anti virus software kids.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 30, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they are as cheap as $10 month now like giganews. than you just need a good tracker site nbz.is will get you started.



I imagine or at least certainly hope that most if not all of these usenet services are accepting cryptocurrency, such as BTC etc. Otherwise if they ever get raided, all the users are f***** as the service will have logs of everyones card info etc, not good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> Thats why we have anti virus software kids.



That only gets you so far, when every other thing you download on those old networks are infected . Idk i personally abandoned Gnutella, Emule etc ages ago...


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 30, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Yes that's true, but its mostly filled with fakes and malware galore XD


Which is why I said if you know the right people. It's not difficult to compare hashes for game cracks with pre databases for scene/P2P RIPs.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 30, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> That only gets you so far, when every other thing you download on those old networks are infected . Idk i personally abandoned Gnutella, Emule etc ages ago...


Do you use retroshare, freenet, or gnunet?



Abcdfv said:


> Which is why I said if you know the right people. It's not difficult to compare hashes for game cracks with pre databases for scene/P2P RIPs.


Yup plus it can be worth it due to the security.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I imagine or at least certainly hope that most if not all of these usenet services are accepting cryptocurrency, such as BTC etc. Otherwise if they ever get raided, all the users are f***** as the service will have logs of everyones card info etc, not good.


they will never shut usenet down


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they will never shut usenet down


I once heard that "as long as a few prefer using a keyboard to a mouse then usenet will live". I think that is pretty true.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 31, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they will never shut usenet down



I know i'm just saying that I hope this services are allowing payment via cryptocurrency and not just credit cards XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> Do you use retroshare, freenet, or gnunet?
> 
> 
> Yup plus it can be worth it due to the security.



No I know, i've heard of freenet, haven't delved into it though. As for gnunet, are you referring to the gnutella network? I used that ages ago...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I know i'm just saying that I hope this services are allowing payment via cryptocurrency and not just credit cards XD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No gnutella and gnu net are different technically and gnu net is actually part of the gnu project.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> allowing payment via cryptocurrency and not just credit cards XD


most can use paypal


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 31, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> most can use paypal


Which is just as bad as a credit card.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Which is just as bad as a credit card.


Theoretically I suppose you could use PayPal for a one time transaction if you used a form of payment that does not lead to your personal id (a physical prepaid card) with technology to not reveal to them your real ip (Tor for example) plus using a burner email bht then you have the problem in that PayPal works best with your personal id.

Bitcoin is pretty good but again due to the block chain you have to be careful as it can be traced back to you. I heard the best thing is buying bitcoin from a atm with cash and using multiple accounts (via tumblers but they to have to be trusted. Ultimately whenever there is payment online your anonymity is at stake.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 31, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Theoretically I suppose you could use PayPal for a one time transaction if you used a form of payment that does not lead to your personal id (a physical prepaid card) with technology to not reveal to them your real ip (Tor for example) plus using a burner email bht then you have the problem in that PayPal works best with your personal id.
> 
> Bitcoin is pretty good but again due to the block chain you have to be careful as it can be traced back to you. I heard the best thing is buying bitcoin from a atm with cash and using multiple accounts (via tumblers but they to have to be trusted. Ultimately whenever there is payment online your anonymity is at stake.


You could also [DATA REDACTED], assuming you know how to [DATA REDACTED]/ But that assumes you have access to [DATA REDACTED]

_*USER WAS INDEFINITELY DETAINED WITHOUT CHARGES FOR THIS POST.*_


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> most can use paypal



*sighs*


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 1, 2016)

TPB is superior to Kickass Torrents, anyway. And that always comes back up.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> TPB is superior to Kickass Torrents, anyway. And that always comes back up.


But it always goes down as well.


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> But it always goes down as well.


It comes back up usually within a few minutes to a few hours. And even after being shut down by the government it's still up.


----------



## Jao Chu (Aug 5, 2016)

Aaaaannnddd another one bites the dust.

Torrentz.eu is no longer, when you do a search, it displays "Torrentz will always love you. Farewell"

Is the owner quitting while they're ahead, I wonder?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 5, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Aaaaannnddd another one bites the dust.
> 
> Torrentz.eu is no longer, when you do a search, it displays "Torrentz will always love you. Farewell"
> 
> Is the owner quitting while they're ahead, I wonder?


Makes sense if you consider the potential legal consequences that hosting the site could have


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 6, 2016)

registration was open last time i checked on demonoid, the semi-private tracker


----------

